

Are we all really just Craigslist? - valgaze
http://static5.businessinsider.com/image/4dd4d1cf4bd7c8c90f000000/craigslist-competition.png

======
gasda
I like that the 'rants and raves' and adult services are the only two links
that show visited.

The other products do one thing and try and do it well, where craigs list
tries to do it all, without doing much.

------
georgieporgie
No, because on Craigslist your listing may be arbitrarily flagged, with no
reason, support, or accountability. The helpful suggestion is to ask on the CL
support forum, which appears to be populated almost entirely by evil trolls.

